# Just one more APP and that's it!



## dalabera (Jan 10, 2013)

Okay so they have added almost every app possible to make people happy, but the only in my opinion they could add easily and make more people happy is the NBA app to watch NBA league.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sunday Ticket.


----------



## mweitz (Sep 28, 2015)

Nhl.tv


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Sunday Ticket.


That's still exclusive to DirecTV isn't it?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What about Showtime Anytime and Starz Play, so we have access to content from all 3 major premium channels?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ESPN 3 or watchespn or whatever it's called these days.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That's still exclusive to DirecTV isn't it?


No. Not streaming.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

waynomo said:


> ESPN 3 or watchespn or whatever it's called these days.


Watch ESPN is the whole bundle. Includes steaming of linear channels and the stream only games which are ESPN3.

Heck. Just look at a Roku channel store. Tons of high profile Apps left.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Of course you can cast most of these from a smartphone/tablet to a Chromecast, right?


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> What about Showtime Anytime and Starz Play, so we have access to content from all 3 major premium channels?


+1 for Showtime & Starz..

Also:
EPIX
ESPN


----------

